# Camper Shells - Preferences And Insights



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

We want to get shell for our 04 F350 CC longbed and would like your input.

The shell won't be a permanent install as there are lots of other hauling chores. We plan to cartop a 15' Gregor aluminum boat (200 lbs) and would like use our Eide loader either mounted on Yakima rails and towers (Plan A - another 75 lbs) or using the lumber rack type of support if need be. I would like to avoid the lumber rack support as that may be another thing to remove when I take off the shell.

To help distribute the weight we will be adding Yakima mounts to the truck cab, but there will still be a lot of weight at the rear of the shell when the boat is lifted up.

The Gem Sport and Caravan are probably the strongest around, but do not look as nice as the Fglass. However, I like the idea of having extra headroom in a shell that is about 4-6" above the cab height. Some of the Fglass shell appear a bit light-weight and have a cardboard hexagon grid between the two roof layers







. Most of the Fglass shells suggest a 200 lb roof weight limit. The Leer shells seem pretty well made.

So, any ideas out there? Anyone else cartop a boat?

Thanks,


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I just orderd one of these. It was the best think i have seen. It can work with your factory keyless entry as well as a light. Check out this site. A.R.E.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a ARE Z-series which is cab high and can have a optional roof rack installed on it. It is well-built for sure. And the slam door feature is really nice. I paid $1500 last summer for it.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

ARE, Century, Leer, I dont think you can go wrong with any of them. They are all made well. I have a Leer, with the Yakima rack like you are talking about, and love it. It is easy to use, and take off when you dont need it.

Good luck!
Bill


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Every truck I've owned has had a fiberglass Jeraco with the extended roof line. I don't know how much weight they're rated to handle, because that's never been a concern for me, so I'm not certain it would work for you. But I can vouch for there quality and longevity. I've been very pleased with them.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> I just orderd one of these. It was the best think i have seen. It can work with your factory keyless entry as well as a light. Check out this site. A.R.E.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will second the ARE. I have a camper shell for my truck that is beautiful, is water tight and the paint is a perfect match for my truck.

Reverie


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Mine matches the roof height, I was looking for cost more than efficiency. I had mine installed with clamps to allow the cap to be removed, though I doubt I will ever remove it as I have a second older pickup for mu hauling.


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Folks! Just got a quote for the Leer 180 with everything on my list and one screened slider flip-up side window. 2100 plus tax. I will look a little closer at the ARE


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nickens,

I can't advise you on a canopy, but I can vouch for the GemTop brand. I have a GemTop GT Classic steel tonneau on my Titan, and the quality and workmanship are first rate (as the price reflects!







).

I would be suspicious of the load carrying abilities of some of the fiberglass units. Also, have you given thought as to how you are going to mount and remove the canopy? Those suckers can be heavy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the insights and comments.

Doug - would have loved to get a Gemtop, but they only come cab-high and at 6'4" and trying to wrestle heavy bulky gear, the extra manuevering room will help. The Caravan out of Carson City NV is just as good as the Gem and they do have a cab+10, but it would be $3400+. I will be using an overhead block in the garage to remove.

I ended up getting the Leer 180 (cab + 5") with headliner, fold-down front slider, WinDoor on the passenger side, and 72" Yakima Rails on the roof. $2260 with tax & install and a 1 week delivery (instead of the normal 2-3 weeks).

It's only money...







But it will arrive in time for our trek to Idaho!

This W.E. it' off to Monterey Bay!

Thanks again!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nickens,

Sounds like you got a good one. Sure would be nice if they were cheaper though!



Nickens said:


> This W.E. it' off to Monterey Bay!


I hope this includes a trip to Bubba Gumps...
My kids would not let us out of town without a stop there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

The kids get a choice of one major attraction this weekend: Monterey Bay Aquarium and a nice dinner or a day at the Santa Cruz Beach-Boardwalk.

I think it's gonna be roller coasters and corndogs...


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Nickens,

I have a Century fiberglass shell with the Yakima roof rack installed. When I ordered the shell, I had Century install the supports for internal clothes racks at each corner. This gives it even more strength up there. I'm like you. It is very important that I be able to get the shell on/off for various hauling duties. The roof rack comes in handy for this also. I built a custom winch system in the ceiling of my garage to hoist the shell off by myself whenever I want to. It gets lifted by the rack extensions of the yakima system. The cross bars of the Yakima system are VERY strong. They are actually about 1-1/8" diameter STEEL bars. I think it's 3/4 schedule 40 pipe. I haven't hauled anything up there as heavy as a boat, but if the rack system will support the weight of the shell (it's every bit of 200#) in tension, it should be able to stand up to 200# in compression.

The Century cap is very well-constructed. I will buy another one one of these days when I get my PSD!!!!!!

God Bless,

Sidewinder


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Nickens said:


> Thanks Folks! Just got a quote for the Leer 180 with everything on my list and one screened slider flip-up side window. 2100 plus tax. I will look a little closer at the ARE


Wow, that's a lot for a cap.









My Jeraco cost $1100. It has the optional extended roof line, sliding side windows with screens, and fold in front window (great for cleaning the glass). And I thought that was a lot of $$$ -- but then again, I'm poor.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sidewinder said:


> I haven't hauled anything up there as heavy as a boat, but if the rack system will support the weight of the shell (it's every bit of 200#) in tension, it should be able to stand up to 200# in compression.


When I installed my GemTop steel tonnneau with the Yakima rack system, the dealer told me I was good for a 375# load on the bars. Now whether that was the limit of the Yakima system, or the tonneau, I don't know?

The bigger concern than tension or compression loads may be shear from aero loading when in motion at freeway speeds.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

